# 2007 LEXUS RX240G - HERTZ MILLE MLK3-MILBERT BaM235's INSTALL



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Here's my install on my Lexus RX240G mate   :

*Hardware:*
HU: Panasonic CQ-TX5500D
Active Crossover: Abyss Arowana
Amplifier: Milbert BaM235 (3 units), Orion XTR 1200.2
Speakers: Hertz Mille MLK3
Subwoofer: Hertz ML2500
Interconnect: Pear Cable Comice
Speaker Cable: Pear Cable Comice
RCA Connectors: ETI Bullet plug Silver & Copper
Sound Deadener: Flux Liquid, Accumat, Checkmat.
Battery: Optimum Yellow
Battery Terminal: Stinger SXBTM
Main Inline Fuse: Stinger SFH1MDPT
Electrical Cable: Critical Mass 0 AWG & 4 AWG
Distribution Block: Streetwires Fused
Volt Regulator: US Amps
Capacitor Bank: Brax 2F, Flux HPC68

*Installer:*
Denny Kurniawan
AudioShop
Jl. Pantai Indah Selatan 1
Jakarta 14470
email: [email protected]

Here are the progress so far mate  

Still assembling the back:








To fit all the hardwares  








And waiting for the A pillars:








And ripping the door for the midbass:









comments and inputs pleez...   

Cheers,


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

great looking install man. I like the equipment a lot  We don't have the RX240 in states...we only have the 300/330 whats the difference, smaller motor?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

circa40 said:


> great looking install man. I like the equipment a lot  We don't have the RX240 in states...we only have the 300/330 whats the difference, smaller motor?


Thanks circa40, yes the difference is the engine and displacement, then we also have the Air Suspension type, which has an adjustable height. 

Mine is 2.400cc, the G version interior is the same with the bigger engine model. Down here it's also called by Toyota Harrier.

Cheers,


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice looking car! Think pear cable is really necessary? Your cable probably costs as much as everything my entire setup. Can you really tell the difference? Nice looking car though. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Nice looking car! Think pear cable is really necessary? Your cable probably costs as much as everything my entire setup. Can you really tell the difference? Nice looking car though. Can't wait to see the rest.


Thanks mate, yes I did hear the difference when I tested it with some other cables. The background is more quite, the details is so much better and the overall sound is more open and live.

Will post more pics mate, thanks again.

Cheers,


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

rush1 said:


> Thanks mate, yes I did hear the difference when I tested it with some other cables. The background is more quite, the details is so much better and the overall sound is more open and live.
> 
> Will post more pics mate, thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,



The placebo effect is an amazing thing huh??






Pear cables??? Are you freaking joking?? Those assholes should be sued in to oblivion.


----------



## Rock-G (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice set-up!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

bigabe said:


> The placebo effect is an amazing thing huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he... If I like what I hear I go for it mate, don't understand much about many things, I just go for music enjoyment    

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Rock-G said:


> Nice set-up!


Thanks Rock-G, I hope it sounds as good   

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Whew it had been a busy week mate...  

Here're the latest development on my install mate:

The A pillar is done:
















And still adjusting the midbass:
















There are the updates for now mates, will post more as it develops.


Cheers,


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Ribbons and domes? How does that work? Using the ribbons more as a mid? Hey if you can hear the difference more power to you. My wallet prevents me from hearing any difference


----------



## maxchef (Jan 29, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Ribbons and domes? How does that work? Using the ribbons more as a mid? Hey if you can hear the difference more power to you. My wallet prevents me from hearing any difference



HAHA!! Yes in deed Sir!! And they do a darn good job of it too! 

Great looking Instal thus far, enjoy those Millie's!!


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Crossover points? Now you got me started on something damn it. I have a feeling this is going to cost me...


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

MANTABBBBBBBB


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Crossover points? Now you got me started on something damn it. I have a feeling this is going to cost me...


Hehehe will let you know on the xover points mate, starts to do the cutting tonight I hope.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> MANTABBBBBBBB


bro?


Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's some pic updates for april 15th, 2008:

Hooked up every components, ready to fire up:









The Brax 2F capbank and US Amps voltage regulator:








This is it mates, Abyss Arowana - center staging without processor!!!
Still boggle my mind how it possible.








Cheers,


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice. Do you have any build pics of the a-pillers?


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

met kenal - Ron
here is my old rx330 http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5216, different set up, gosh o miss my old rx


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Sick equipment and fabrication work.

I hope you are going to clean up all that godforsakenly expensive wiring?


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Those A-Pillars are crazy... I don't quite understand what the rectangular pieces are though. Horns?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Powers said:


> Those A-Pillars are crazy... I don't quite understand what the rectangular pieces are though. Horns?


Those are one of the worlds greatest sounding ribbon tweeters!

(My opinion anyway)  

Mark


----------



## Drunkin_Masta (Apr 15, 2008)

Sickkkkkkk


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Very nice. Do you have any build pics of the a-pillers?


Thanks tommyd, I had it somewhere mate, will look into it.


Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

whatzzap said:


> met kenal - Ron
> here is my old rx330 http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5216, different set up, gosh o miss my old rx


met kenal jg - Ruswan  

Whew... nice install Ron, I love the Supremo mate... i had it here too:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29884&page=10&highlight=gti+supremo

Is that DLS Nobelium subs? must sounded really nice... 

Cheers,


----------



## P.T.R. (Apr 11, 2008)

I think you ment optima yellow top.
That is one of the most outrageously premium installs I have seen in my short time in car audio, SQ or otherwise. 
Hope you love the sound, seems like your pretty sure that you think your going to be happy with it, and in the end, thats the matter.
If YOU think expensive speaker wire sounds the best then by all means, buy whats going to make you happy! That's what it's alll about.
Personally my ears are shot to the point where I doubt I could tell the difference.
Great looking install and looking forward to the results.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> Sick equipment and fabrication work.
> 
> I hope you are going to clean up all that godforsakenly expensive wiring?


   Thanx capnxtreme, definetely will arrange the wires mate, as soon as I got the final tuning done. It makes my headache too by looking at it now.  

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Powers said:


> Those A-Pillars are crazy... I don't quite understand what the rectangular pieces are though. Horns?


That is the Hertz ML500 midrange ribbon mate   

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Those are one of the worlds greatest sounding ribbon tweeters!
> 
> (My opinion anyway)
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark... I really hope can make the same statements mate... Turned it on last night and voila!!! I think it is the best sounding post-tuning sound I yet to hear hehehehe...

Cheers


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

rush1 said:


> Hi Mark... I really hope can make the same statements mate... Turned it on last night and voila!!! I think it is the best sounding post-tuning sound I yet to hear hehehehe...
> 
> Cheers


Hi Rush1  

I actually got it wrong! They are the worlds best sounding ribbon *MIDS*... :blush: 

I'm not surprised you find them great... I have heard them before, and would love to have the Mille's in my system, but the budget only stretches to HSK's!

They are also a great sounding speaker system, but the Mille's are superb..

Keep up the good work... and pics!

Mark


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

P.T.R. said:


> I think you ment optima yellow top.
> That is one of the most outrageously premium installs I have seen in my short time in car audio, SQ or otherwise.
> Hope you love the sound, seems like your pretty sure that you think your going to be happy with it, and in the end, thats the matter.
> If YOU think expensive speaker wire sounds the best then by all means, buy whats going to make you happy! That's what it's alll about.
> ...


Heheh...yes it's the optima yellow top, thanks for the correction P.T.R. and your statement  

I couldnot agree with you more mate, the process of building it is my audio hobby, and the end results is to satisfy my love for music  

I am looking forward for the end result too, and will post more as it develops.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Hi Rush1
> 
> I actually got it wrong! They are the worlds best sounding ribbon *MIDS*... :blush:
> 
> ...


heheh... it is mate the greatest sounding mid ribbon... I believe your system sounds great too Mark... and I will keep the updates and the pics.

Ruswan,

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi All,  

Here are the latest pics on development of my installation:

I've tried using the Panasonic tube HU, however somehow that does not really matches well with the rest of the system.

Therefore I borrowed a Nakamichi Cd700mk2 from my other ride, tested it and satisfied with it hehehe...
The HU is hooked up and installed:








Still measuring the bias and matching various tube brands for the best combination:








There are the latest pics mate...   

Cheers,


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

oh my god


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

NICE Work!! Looks good enough to be installed in a Rolls Royce. Great equipment choices. I hope it gives you a lot of enjoyment. The finish work looks great as well. I dont see many ribbon mid installs.


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi.You have posted some very nice fabrication and equipment on this forum,but that last pic is the best yet.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Got tubes? Holy crap. Back end looks phenomenal. What do you mean about the panasonic not fitting the system? Looks or sounds wise do you mean? 1 more tube couldn't be a bad thing could it?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Your steering wheels on the wrong side.

Love every part of the install. Good job 

-aaron


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

sickeest job ever done.

Seems like HErtz is more popular over indonesia than in USA? ppl just sstarted to know hertz Mille lines produce great sounds now.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> oh my god


:blush:


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> NICE Work!! Looks good enough to be installed in a Rolls Royce. Great equipment choices. I hope it gives you a lot of enjoyment. The finish work looks great as well. I dont see many ribbon mid installs.


Whew, thank you slvrtsunami... It is a looong install process but so far I am confident with the sound mate. Getting the mid ribbon in its correct angle position is a tediuous process I must say, but the result is well worth it 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

brendan 67 said:


> Hi.You have posted some very nice fabrication and equipment on this forum,but that last pic is the best yet.


Hi brendan 67, It will be completed by next week, and will post more final pics. Hope it is as good mate... 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tommyd said:


> Got tubes? Holy crap. Back end looks phenomenal. What do you mean about the panasonic not fitting the system? Looks or sounds wise do you mean? 1 more tube couldn't be a bad thing could it?


Hi tommyd,

It is the sound of the Panasonic tube that doesnot matches well with the system. It lacks dynamic I suppose compared when I plugged in the Nak's CD 700mkII.

I don't know why, maybe it's the character of the Head Unit IMHO mate. 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> Your steering wheels on the wrong side.
> 
> Love every part of the install. Good job
> 
> -aaron


 Thanks mate, yes I thought so too the steering wheel is on the wrong side, if it's other wise I'll be closer to the volume button 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> sickeest job ever done.
> 
> Seems like HErtz is more popular over indonesia than in USA? ppl just sstarted to know hertz Mille lines produce great sounds now.


Hi khanhfat,

Actually no, it is not popular down here, I'm just a rather insane I guess...  but, heck... by how it started to sound... I don't mind being insane 

Cheers,


----------



## malcolmi (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW thats all I can say! Your car is like porn for us audiophiles!!!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

malcolmi said:


> WOW thats all I can say! Your car is like porn for us audiophiles!!!


can't wait to hear this MLK2... Only very few ppl in USA has installed them  I wonder how the ribon sounds.

I'm running all hertz soon amps subs speakers.


----------



## lacruisin (Apr 29, 2008)

Kudos Mate!!! for putting together a system that most of us can only dream about. I'm not surprised that the Panasonic hu didn't work out. With the resolution that the rest of your system has the Panasonic would need some custom work done to it to bring it up to snuff (IMHO). If I understand your set-up right, there's one Milbert for the two tweeters, and one Milbert (strapped) for each of the ribbon mids. Is that right? Did you find it necessary to do any passive filtering? The fidelity must be simply awesome. Like a whole different world. I'd be interested in any tweeking you found helpful. Looks like you might be doing some tube rolling too (don't worry, I won't tell Al). If you like to go into detail to lengthy for this forum, email me, I'd love to chat.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

malcolmi said:


> WOW thats all I can say! Your car is like porn for us audiophiles!!!


 audiophiles porn that's a good one mate, thank you for your comment 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> can't wait to hear this MLK2... Only very few ppl in USA has installed them  I wonder how the ribon sounds.
> 
> I'm running all hertz soon amps subs speakers.


You meant MLK3 mate? 
I should say the ribbon sounds excellent, vocal is full and rich, piano is sweet, string sections is quick and detailed, while with the flutes you can literally feel the blows... whew... pardon my english mate. Hope you can understand what I meant.

Whew the Hertz HP2? please put on a review mate, I really would like to know how it sounds.

Cheers,


----------



## flying bong (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice setup - great choice of equipment and a neat install!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

lacruisin said:


> Kudos Mate!!! for putting together a system that most of us can only dream about. I'm not surprised that the Panasonic hu didn't work out. With the resolution that the rest of your system has the Panasonic would need some custom work done to it to bring it up to snuff (IMHO). If I understand your set-up right, there's one Milbert for the two tweeters, and one Milbert (strapped) for each of the ribbon mids. Is that right? Did you find it necessary to do any passive filtering? The fidelity must be simply awesome. Like a whole different world. I'd be interested in any tweeking you found helpful. Looks like you might be doing some tube rolling too (don't worry, I won't tell Al). If you like to go into detail to lengthy for this forum, email me, I'd love to chat.


Hi lacruisin,

Thanks mate, actually I did change the panasonic standard tube to a WE396A, it does improve significantly, however after all it still lacked dynamics. I guess to much tube in the path maybe?

Actually I use 1 Milbert each for Tweets, Mids, and Midbasses.

Currently Denny still figuring out the Abyss Arowana, it is an active crossover as well a phase shift that makes staging without processor. I should say on its preliminary tuning the sound is simply stunning! 

It is a sweet yet detailed and rich sound mate I am very happy of it 

Currently I am still breaking in the system, before starts doing final tuning and maybe try the passive crossover, tube swaps, even upgrading some components of the standard passive from Hertz 

Excellent mate, love to chat with you too... my email is [email protected].

Cheers,


----------



## flying bong (Apr 27, 2008)

rush1 said:


> This is it mates, *Abyss Arowana* - center staging without processor!!!
> Still boggle my mind how it possible.


Hi rush1,

If it's not too much trouble, could you please share some more details on the Abyss Arowana active crossover? I couldnt find any information on the web... thanks a ton in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

flying bong said:


> Hi rush1,
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, could you please share some more details on the Abyss Arowana active crossover? I couldnt find any information on the web... thanks a ton in advance!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi flying bong,

Thanks for your kind comment mate. No trouble at all mate, I don't know much about the Abyss Arowana too, but I'll write all what I know. The manual is all korean, in Indonesia as far as I know there are only 2 units at the moment. It is just been launched here, and I had a chance to get it.

Abyss Arowana is a 3-way active crossover with phase shift adjustments that will creates center staging for non-processor system. It is claimed to successfully creates DLP (Dual Listening Position) i.e. center staging for both driver and passenger.

A certain requirements for the mid and tweet angling is required, the tweets should be aimed to the rearview mirror, the driver's mid is aimed towards the driver, and the passenger mid is aimed towards the driver's side window.

It took quite a bit of time to get it right, I haven't got mine perfect yet, however the staging from the driver side is good, albeit from the passenger side it still not right.

The designer of Abyss planned to come by to Jakarta, Indonesia to further explain on how to fine tune the Arowana, I'm still anxiously waiting for that moment. 

That's all I can say about the Arowana at the moment mate, but glad to answer if you have other questions.

Cheers,


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Will get my HP4 and HP2 install stoon... these power will sucks my battery pretty bad. 

HP4 2x 440W MK165
HP2 1x 1200W for sub

Will get u a review soon. I'bought this from a friend who had these before me not to mention the first guy in USA ( if i ever know anybody else posted online) who ever run hertz all in his car. 

I had a demo in his car before... needless tosay this amp gives out CLEAN signal and goo clarity. I' hope i'll get the same results like his car cause i'm running the same set up... only the install left. Probably i have to remove my 14AWG and put on 10 gauge wires to get all the power for the front comps. 

I've noticed some guy had Audison COnnection cable.. i wish i have my hands on those cables nobody sellin it in usa .


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great work. I like it!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I sooo want to hear this car! OMG!


----------



## flying bong (Apr 27, 2008)

rush1 said:


> Hi flying bong,
> 
> Thanks for your kind comment mate. No trouble at all mate, I don't know much about the Abyss Arowana too, but I'll write all what I know. The manual is all korean, in Indonesia as far as I know there are only 2 units at the moment. It is just been launched here, and I had a chance to get it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information! Wishing you the best with the fine-tuning efforts and keep enjoying the music...

Cheers


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> Will get my HP4 and HP2 install stoon... these power will sucks my battery pretty bad.
> 
> HP4 2x 440W MK165
> HP2 1x 1200W for sub
> ...


Yes please post the review mate, I am curious whether they have the same characteristic as Audison amps as they belong in one group.
Audison Connexion is not available here too, at least not that I know of, are they good?
I hope you get the installation right mate and able to get the sound that you wanted.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@ filtor1 : Thank you mate, I think Denny would love to read it too

@ChiTownSQ : You're welcome anytime mate, but I am not responsible for the plane ticket  I wish you can listen to it too, maybe on your way to Bali?  Btw I love your city mate, used to study in St.Louis, MO.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

flying bong said:


> Thanks for the information! Wishing you the best with the fine-tuning efforts and keep enjoying the music...
> 
> Cheers


U welcome mate, glad if it helps, and thank you... May you have great time with the music too  We do have to stop listening to the sounds and starts listening to the music too sometimes... 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi All,

Finally managed to get some pics of the final install!! 

The trunk:
























Hertz ML2500 in its place:








Hertz MLK3 Passive crossover:








Orion Xtreme 1400.2 to power the sub (behind rear seat)








Hertz ML1600 in door panel:
















Continues...


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hertz ML500R & ML280
































Nakamichi CD700Mk2
















The Dashboard:








There it is mate, the final install of my Harrier 240G,  Thank you all.

Cheers,


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Unbielivable.That ranks as one of the best i have ever seen.Congratulations on the finished product.Can you give your impression of the finished sound character.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

The system came out great! Its one of my favorites


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW! very well done! looks awesome!


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

amazing work there.. very impressed


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

no description on how you fabbed this stuff?

any description on how your stage sounds and whatnot? sigh. id love to hear it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Raswan,

The install has turned out great!!

I bet those MLK's are sweet!

Just remember... you're not finished, you have just reached the next stage! 

Mark


----------



## Et Cetera (Jul 28, 2006)

What a beautiful install, I love it. And some very nice equipment. Congratulations!


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Great Install with very fine equipment & good attention to detail in installation. Congratulations !

What improvement did you notice in the Panasonic's sound after switching to Western Electric tube from the stock GE 6N3P?

Did you use the original Western Electric version or WE397 version built by some other manufacturers like Sylvania, RCA etc?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

brendan 67 said:


> Unbielivable.That ranks as one of the best i have ever seen.Congratulations on the finished product.Can you give your impression of the finished sound character.


Thank you so much for your kindness and attention. I will try to give my best write up of the sound, right now it is slowly breaking-in. As the system matures I will post the description of it... well as much as my english can let me :blush:

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@circa40, tcguy85, ViperVin, Et Cetera; Thank you for your comments mates, that really feel like a good pat on the back 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

req said:


> no description on how you fabbed this stuff?
> 
> any description on how your stage sounds and whatnot? sigh. id love to hear
> it.


Hi req, what do you mean by fabbed? (pardon my english :blush

I will try to post like a brief review of the sound, however the system is still breaking-in, and there are quite a bit of changes, thus I will wait a little more before starts doing some serious listening.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Hi Raswan,
> 
> The install has turned out great!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks a lot mate, they are sweet indeed... and a lot more . Whew... I know somehow it is not the finished line, but still looking forward to explore further the next stage mate...

Could you help me shed a light on what to expect and do for the next stage Mark?

Cheers


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

rush1 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks a lot mate, they are sweet indeed... and a lot more . Whew... I know somehow it is not the finished line, but still looking forward to explore further the next stage mate...
> 
> ...


i am guessing he just means in terms of tuning. most of the people on here are never finished. they are always changing a little something here and there.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Autophile said:


> Great Install with very fine equipment & good attention to detail in installation. Congratulations !
> 
> What improvement did you notice in the Panasonic's sound after switching to Western Electric tube from the stock GE 6N3P?
> 
> Did you use the original Western Electric version or WE397 version built by some other manufacturers like Sylvania, RCA etc?


Thanks Autophile, although there might be some minor changes on the amp rack, since there is a bit of rattle coming from it. 

Well I was using the Western Electric WE397, and immediately the sound improved by: 
Overall it is more open, with wider soundstage and several layers of veils seemed lifted up. 
The low freq improved significantly, it was able to 'pronounced' the low freq deeper and more controlled.
The mid had more fuller body and is much detailed.
The highs seemed improved than before, in my opinion there was a sense of rolled off, with the WE it is much smoother.

I hope it helps mate, 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> i am guessing he just means in terms of tuning. most of the people on here are never finished. they are always changing a little something here and there.


Hi tcguy85,

Heheh... that's an exciting stage mate... looking forward to it, . It is a hobby and is going to go on... in search of the best music reproduction we can attain 

Cheers,


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

rush1 said:


> Hi tcguy85,
> 
> Heheh... that's an exciting stage mate... looking forward to it, . It is a hobby and is going to go on... in search of the best music reproduction we can attain
> 
> Cheers,


yes, it can be both exciting and frustrating. by the looks of your install and your equipment it should be nothing but exciting.


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

rush1 said:


> Thanks Autophile, although there might be some minor changes on the amp rack, since there is a bit of rattle coming from it.
> 
> Well I was using the Western Electric WE397, and immediately the sound improved by:
> Overall it is more open, with wider soundstage and several layers of veils seemed lifted up.
> ...


Thats quite an improvement and all of them are quite required always . Where did you buy WE from. I think you can use Panasonic Btube in your system by adding a line driver.


----------



## sq_up (May 5, 2008)

Two thumbs up for your work.. Very nice at all


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

tcguy85 said:


> yes, it can be both exciting and frustrating. by the looks of your install and your equipment it should be nothing but exciting.


Hope so mate, may we all have an exciting and wonderful journey in the voyage of in-car music reproduction 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Autophile said:


> Thats quite an improvement and all of them are quite required always . Where did you buy WE from. I think you can use Panasonic Btube in your system by adding a line driver.


It was a good improvement mate, I got the tube from a local supplier here, and got an extra pair from https://www.tubeworld.com/index_high.htm

I was thinking of adding a line driver, but those that are available here will add another volume control, and I am avoiding having 2 volume controls.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

sq_up said:


> Two thumbs up for your work.. Very nice at all


Thank you bro sq_up  Whew... JKT-SIN must be keeping you busy mate?

Cheers,


----------



## handy (Feb 23, 2007)

Very Good install, Rush1.
The Link of abyss Arowana is 
http://www.iabyss.co.kr/product/product_view.html?no=105&jong0=abyss&jong1=CROSSOVER&page=1


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

handy said:


> Very Good install, Rush1.
> The Link of abyss Arowana is
> http://www.iabyss.co.kr/product/product_view.html?no=105&jong0=abyss&jong1=CROSSOVER&page=1


what is abyss arowa? hows their quality . I'm interested.


----------



## suka4thong (May 14, 2008)




----------



## handy (Feb 23, 2007)

xover active 4 way, with center imaging capability, look at that link.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm freakin' speehless.


----------



## hemi4me? (Apr 30, 2008)

Man I am not sure where to start... I cant get enough of the pics. I will say thats a pretty impressive set up with a supremely clean install. All the Hertz line is beautiful for sure.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

handy said:


> Very Good install, Rush1.
> The Link of abyss Arowana is
> http://www.iabyss.co.kr/product/product_view.html?no=105&jong0=abyss&jong1=CROSSOVER&page=1


Thank you Handy  nice to see you here 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@suka4thong, lowpoke: thanks mate, glad you liked it 

@hemi4me: thanks mate, indeed it took quite some time to figure out how to fit everything and try to maintain the daily use of the car.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> what is abyss arowa? hows their quality . I'm interested.


Abyss is a car audio manufacturer from Korea, Arowana as one of their product is an active 3 way + sub crossover, with individual gain for each drivers. 
With Arowana one can attain a center imaging without processor, although careful speaker angling and tedious tuning is required. But I should say the reward is a blissfull satisfaction.

The built quality is excellent, you can see it in the link: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=456639
It is in Korean, I don't understand any of them myself  but from what I heard they are making an English manual of Arowana.

Hope it helps mate.

Cheers,


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Awsome install. It looks great and I can only image how great it sounds. Any chance you want to donate that 396 tube to me for my TX5500W? lol


----------



## semipimpedauto (May 29, 2008)

looking good


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

customtronic said:


> Awsome install. It looks great and I can only image how great it sounds. Any chance you want to donate that 396 tube to me for my TX5500W? lol


Thanks customtronic,  You got an excellent system yourself mate ... The WE396 was sold mate hehehe... but I saw them just a couple of days ago at ebay, you might wanna check it out mate.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

btone911 said:


> looking good


Thanks btone911, 

Cheers,


----------



## epi79 (Nov 9, 2007)

Mantep !!! 



rush1 said:


> Hertz ML500R & ML280
> View attachment 5186
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry for the question, but could you tell how much a Arowana would cost, more or less in US Dollars?


----------



## filtor1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Excellent craftmanship! I love all the clean lines. Great job!


----------



## gcsuper (Feb 20, 2008)

Trunk detail is superb, sharp, clean lines, you could roll a ball bearing down those gaps, and it will not falter. applaud, applaud, applaud....


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

epi79 said:


> Mantep !!!


Salam kenal bro epi79, How's Seattle? beautiful city I must say 

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ianaconi said:


> Sorry for the question, but could you tell how much a Arowana would cost, more or less in US Dollars?


Hi Ianaconi,
The retail price here is around US$ 1.800, as they are in initial offerings there might be a good discount I believe.

Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

@filtor1 and gcsuper: Thanks mate , I bet my installer; Denny and the rest of AudioShop crew would be glad reading the comments mate 

Cheers,


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello
I am just enquiring so this is not negative: why have you only gone for a one-sided setup?

What I mean is that the mid on the opposite side (left side) is facing across the car and the other mid (right side) is facing almost directly into the car (at 90 deg to the tweeter).

Also, was there a reason for not having both tweeters and mids on each side of the car facing the same direction?

I am learning and was in an IASCA competition earlier this year (against a VW Bettle) which had a very similar front end but was using Pioneer ODR (D7RII/RSP90) but his speakers were all firing in the same line (left side/right side).

On a totally positive note, it's not often you see such a good fabrication job especially around those ribbon mids!!!


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

dkh said:


> Hello
> I am just enquiring so this is not negative: why have you only gone for a one-sided setup?
> 
> What I mean is that the mid on the opposite side (left side) is facing across the car and the other mid (right side) is facing almost directly into the car (at 90 deg to the tweeter).
> ...


Hi dkh,

I don't see any negativity in your post mate 

You are correct regarding the speakers angle positions, actually that setup was directed by the Abyss Arowana designer, as part of the effort to achieve DLP (Dual Listening Position) where in both front seats, a center imaging shall be attained.

It is not quite 100% correct yet though, currently further experiment is being conducted in Korea using Arowana to attain that task. I was informed that I might have to change the angle to some degree, and by using ribbon planar with its wider horizontal dissipation, I might have to further experiment with the new speaker angle that will be given by the Arowana designer.

The beetle front end you mentioned, do you meant with the same Hertz Mille MLK3?

Thank you for your comment mate.

Cheers,


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

how long ago were you in St.Louis?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

by fabbed, i meant fabricated - or created. 


i was curious as to your creation process, pictures behind the beauty panels and under your sweet outer shell. i just like to see how things were built so that i may get some ideas for my next car audio project.


again, outstanding work.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

Could these ribbon mids be mounted in door panels and angled up (similar to this pic)? I would need to mount them horizontally - again any problem?
How much on axis do they need to be?


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> how long ago were you in St.Louis?


I was there from 1988 until 1993, stayed around at the Cove apartment in creve couer, I miss that city...  how's it like now mate?

Cheers,


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

BMWTUBED said:


> Could these ribbon mids be mounted in door panels and angled up (similar to this pic)? I would need to mount them horizontally - again any problem?
> How much on axis do they need to be?



remember... the idea is to minimize path length differences... it's even more crucial that you do it with the midrange drivers... so get them out of the doors and as far and as wide as you can....


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

rush1 said:


> I was there from 1988 until 1993, stayed around at the Cove apartment in creve couer, I miss that city...  how's it like now mate?
> 
> Cheers,



the Lou is doing ok.... crazy weather around these parts lately.... not much of anything else... all the great car audio shops all but closed... and not much hifi anything anymore.... I have to drive states away to compete... but that's all in the fun...


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> remember... the idea is to minimize path length differences... it's even more crucial that you do it with the midrange drivers... so get them out of the doors and as far and as wide as you can....


Couldn't agree more, as with the ribbon mids I was told that they have a wide horizontal dispersion, and almost minimum vertical dispersion.
However I have seen a door installation on this mids, but don't know how it might sound like.

Here're some pics of the mid installation I found on the net mate:








































Cheers,


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

req said:


> by fabbed, i meant fabricated - or created.
> 
> 
> i was curious as to your creation process, pictures behind the beauty panels and under your sweet outer shell. i just like to see how things were built so that i may get some ideas for my next car audio project.
> ...


Meanwhile that's all the pics I have mate sorry...  
but... I have to alter the angles mate, and when the work starts, I will take more pics of it and post it up here  Hopefully I can start the work by next month.

Thanks mate.

Cheers


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> the Lou is doing ok.... crazy weather around these parts lately.... not much of anything else... all the great car audio shops all but closed... and not much hifi anything anymore.... I have to drive states away to compete... but that's all in the fun...


It is crazy weather around the world from I heard mate... whew sorry to hear that all the great car audio were closed... Guess you must have a strong will to compete there then... all the best to you 

Btw, there was a home audio shop near Frontenac plaza, Is it still there? great people I know there.

Cheers,


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

rush1 said:


> It is crazy weather around the world from I heard mate... whew sorry to hear that all the great car audio were closed... Guess you must have a strong will to compete there then... all the best to you
> 
> Btw, there was a home audio shop near Frontenac plaza, Is it still there? great people I know there.
> 
> Cheers,


Best Sound? or St.Louis Sound?... Best Sound is still open St.Louis isn't...

And yes...gotta drive a few states away to compete..but I get to see my friends I normally just talk to on the phone so that's a plus... it's to bad u don't live in the Lou anymore... would be nice to have another autophile to hang out with.... and critique...


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> Best Sound? or St.Louis Sound?... Best Sound is still open St.Louis isn't...
> 
> And yes...gotta drive a few states away to compete..but I get to see my friends I normally just talk to on the phone so that's a plus... it's to bad u don't live in the Lou anymore... would be nice to have another autophile to hang out with.... and critique...


St.Louis Sound I believe, they used to carry AR didn't they? Ah... Best Sound still around, good people there too... ya mate, love the Lou... guess had to do it from the distance 

Cheers,


----------



## jmlaudio (Mar 24, 2007)

the other hated guy said:


> ...all the great car audio shops all but closed..


http://blog.sounddomain.com/gadget/2008/04/jml-audio-opens.html

http://www.jmlaudio.com/vehicle%20bay.htm

http://www.jmlaudio.com/sound room.htm

http://www.jmlaudio.com/newshowroom.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

jmlaudio said:


> http://blog.sounddomain.com/gadget/2008/04/jml-audio-opens.html
> 
> http://www.jmlaudio.com/vehicle%20bay.htm
> 
> ...


^^^^^shameless ****ing plug


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

rush1, your install is a thing of beauty! I cannot get over how clean it looks. Congrats!


----------



## t1sully (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey dude ,
LOve the look ! What was the cost of the Panasonic CQ-TX5500D?


----------



## Wong (May 4, 2009)

what a good and great installation...

It's been one year since your amazing project done... any new upgrade right now, bro rush1 ?

Rgds,
Wong


----------

